# Star Wars Episode 9: Rose-Darstellerin spricht über ihre kleine Rolle im Film



## Icetii (12. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Rose-Darstellerin spricht über ihre kleine Rolle im Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Rose-Darstellerin spricht über ihre kleine Rolle im Film*


----------



## Siriuz (12. Februar 2020)

" ich war Teil von etwas, das größer ist als ich, und das ist wirklich sehr besonders."

Naja.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. Februar 2020)

Hier genauso wie bei der geposteten Aussage von Johnson: Natürlich wird sie so etwas sagen. Den Arbeitgeber kritisiert man nicht öffentlich, schon gar nicht bei den Oscars. 
Kann man also nicht wirklich was für geben. Dass sie deutlich weniger Screentime hatte, war auf jeden Fall auffällig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. Februar 2020)

Dabei sein ist alles, vor allem wenn man auch zukünftig Rollenangebote will.

Wenn ich das bei einem Auswanderer YT mal richtig mitbekommen habe macht man sowas wie Kritik herauslassen eh nicht weil gehört dort nicht zum guten Ton.
Das erklärt dann auch das man dort so Änderungsfeindlich gegenüber Problemen eingestellt ist und den Lerneffekt auf 0 läßt.


----------



## Desotho (12. Februar 2020)

Ich fand Rose war einer der besseren Charaktere in den neuen Filmen.


----------



## MrFob (12. Februar 2020)

Mir hat es jetzt nicht so viel ausgemacht, dass sie nicht mehr gross in Erscheinung getreten ist. Ich fand ihren Charakter eh irgendwie ziemlich merkwuerdig in die Story hineingeworfen. Hatte in/nach Ep8 auch gar keine Ahnung, wo sie damit ueberhaupt hinwollten.

Meine Abneigung mag aber auch damit zu tun haben, dass Rose hauptsaechlich auf dem Kasino-Planeten in Erscheinung trat und ich diesen ganzen Seitenplot um diesen komischen Code Breaker und den damit vernunden, voellig abstrusen Plan fuer komplett unpassend hielt. War also noch nicht mal unbedingt die Schuld des Charakters sondern einfach das Script an sich.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (13. Februar 2020)

Sie war schon in Ep8 sinnlos und ihr verhalten mehr als komisch und fragwürdig. Aber mit einer besseren Charakterstory hätte man sie in EP9 durch aus bei den Fans beliebt machen können.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2020)

Auch wenn Rose keine sp große Screen-Time hatte, war sie doch gerade in der Schlacht von Exegol recht wichtig, war sie doch zusammen mit Finn, der Reiterin Jannah und Dom Monaghans Figur daran beteiligt das Kommandoschiff, General Prydes Sternzerstörer, auszuschalten und damit das Funksignal von Palpatines Sith-Flotte der Letzten Ordnung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auch wenn Rose keine sp große Screen-Time hatte, war sie doch gerade in der Schlacht von Exegol recht wichtig, war sie doch zusammen mit Finn, der Reiterin Jannah und Dom Monaghans Figur daran beteiligt das Kommandoschiff, General Prydes Sternzerstörer, auszuschalten und damit das Funksignal von Palpatines Sith-Flotte der Letzten Ordnung.



Wenn Rose nicht aufgetaucht wäre im Film, hätte das rein gar nichts an der Handlung geändert. In der Schlacht ist sie mitgelaufen, man hat vielleicht gesehen, dass sie ein bisschen rumschießt, aber als Finn und Jannah (?) den letzten Tower zerstört haben, ist sie auch von ihnen getrennt worden, war also da auch nicht bis zum Ende dabei. Imo war sie in keinster Weise wichtig, sondern eine komplette Randerscheinung, die gar nichts mehr mit dem Plot zu tun hatte, außer, dass sie zwei, drei Sätze gesagt hat und ab und an im Hintergrund gestanden hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2020)

Gut aber es muss ja nicht jede Figur zwangsläufig große Aufgaben haben, nur weil sie in einem Film davor diesen hatten. Maz Kanata hatte z.B. auch nicht so ne große Szene in der letztfn Episode, abseits von der Trauerszene um Leia und der Medailen-Szene mit Chewie


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Gut aber es muss ja nicht jede Figur zwangsläufig große Aufgaben haben, nur weil sie in einem Film davor diesen hatten. Maz Kanata hatte z.B. auch nicht so ne große Szene in der letztfn Episode, abseits von der Trauerszene um Leia und der Medailen-Szene mit Chewie



Stimm ich dir generell zu, im Rahmen einer Trilogie kann es aber merkwürdig sein. Rose ist ja in Episode 8 durchaus als Teil der "Gang" eingeführt worden, samt Kuss mit Finn. Alles Setup für einen integralen Charakter im nächsten Teil und dann ist sie dort komplett unwichtig. Das ist schon strange und eben weiterer Beleg für die Probleme, die der Writer-Wechsel Johnson/Abrams mit sich gebracht hat.


----------

